# Blood Results - Question



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just had my latest blood test results
TSH - 2.8 (0.4-3.8)
FT4 - 17 (12.8-20.4)
FT3 - 4.5 (4-6.8)

I just wondered if i should ask my doctor about my T3? I am on levothyroxine 50m which I think is just T4 and to me my T3 looks like it's almost at the bottom of the range.

My TSH has improved from 4.3. I have hashis and at last check antibodies were in the thousands.

The thing is I still have symptoms - tiredness, brain fog, the terrible cold feeling, slow heart rate at times, skipped beats, palps, aches and pains etc

I see the doctor on wednesday and I want to be as prepared as possible in case she says TSH looks better so you are fine. Any help and advice is appreciated!!


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know if anyone can reply yet...

I saw my doctor after these results who said your TSH is now normal so you are fine. I said why do I still have symptoms? She said it must be something else what are they... I said a few things and she said perhaps you are depressed (seriously are they on comission) I replied with 'the only thing depressing me is working so hard to feel better... coming in here and you tell me my numbers are fine so i am fine!' (I was getting upset... reinforcing her theory of depression). Then I said how cold I was the other night (summer here - everyone I know had their windows open all night and I was in bed with my dressing gown and my electric blanket on full!). Then and only then did she say perhaps I need my doesage lifted. I asked about my FT3 and she said it's within range... I said yes but only just and only .5 from becoming abnormal but she said it's fine (and I think it's why I still feel crap). I asked do we try and get that up she said but it's fine. I have only just looked at my next blood test result form this morning and no FT3 check on it!!!!! aarrggghhh i am banging my head on the wall... almost literally! I am going to ring and ask for it to be added. I don't want it going into abnormal!

I asked what my antibody levels were (because she has never told me...) and she said yes they are high titers (?) and I said well what do I need to do to get to a point where I can safely try for a baby and she said look we will cover that in 8 weeks and when you get pregnant i'll refer you to an endocrinologist. I said surely I should see them BEFORE... I don't want to risk mine or babys health. She said fine I will give you one in 8 weeks when you come back!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What kind of doctor are you seeing who is telling you this? I'm in the US, so I'm not sure how things work in NZ, but could you demand to be sent to an endo now? It seems totally backwards to get pregnant before you have your thyroid issues worked out and I don't understand her "wait 8 weeks" mantra (did she up your dosage and that's why she wants to wait?).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lani NZ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just had my latest blood test results
> TSH - 2.8 (0.4-3.8)
> ...


Your FT3 is very low and you also are on a very low dose of Levothyroxine.

Your FT3 would probably be best at somewhere above the mid-range of the range given by your lab.

Here is info!

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

And also I have now been changed to Synthroid 50mcg once a day and 25mcg 4 days per week. I was on Levothyroxine 50mcg.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Jenny - she is just a GP (normal everyday doctor). I just rung my insurance and they said I don't need a referral I can just ring the endo myself and book in and they will pay! Yay! I am so happy. Thank you so much for responding


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Andros - I really thought my FT3 should not be that low. She made me feel like a hypochondriac (sorry if thats spelt wrong). I had read on here before about it but for the life of me couldn't find it when I needed it  Thanks so much for the info. I feel so much more sure of myself when I have heard from you guys here. I am sure the Endo won't be as useless as my doctor. I really didn't think she was the 'tsh is fine thats all we need' kind... turns out she is.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lani NZ said:


> And also I have now been changed to Synthroid 50mcg once a day and 25mcg 4 days per week. I was on Levothyroxine 50mcg.


Good grief!!! Why for Heaven's sakes?

You may have to find a better doctor; that's what I would do.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> Hi Jenny - she is just a GP (normal everyday doctor). I just rung my insurance and they said I don't need a referral I can just ring the endo myself and book in and they will pay! Yay! I am so happy. Thank you so much for responding


 Yay! Even if the GP was trying to help, she is clearly not an expert on thyroid issues and you are suffering for it. Get into an endo as soon as you can and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

jenny v said:


> What kind of doctor are you seeing who is telling you this? I'm in the US, so I'm not sure how things work in NZ, but could you demand to be sent to an endo now? It seems totally backwards to get pregnant before you have your thyroid issues worked out and I don't understand her "wait 8 weeks" mantra (did she up your dosage and that's why she wants to wait?).


I think she wanted me to wait 8 weeks because I had too many questions and thats my next appointment with her. Questions she could not answer. Luckily now I am booked in for Dec 17th with an Endo recommended to me by someone I work with. I have antibodies at 6400 and 25,600 and as far as I know they can/do cause miscarriages - my last m/c was so traumatic I was rushed to hosp as a code 2... I said I don't want to go through that again... but I was 'out of time' so she ushered me out. I think she should just admit she is out of her depth. I think TTC without things sorted and without a specialists approval would be silly.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Andros said:


> Good grief!!! Why for Heaven's sakes?
> 
> You may have to find a better doctor; that's what I would do.


She said that the Levo only comes in 50mcg minimum so in order to give me the second dose of 25mcg 4 days she has to change me to the other one. At first I thought she was reducing me down to 25mcg!! Are they much different the Levo and Synthroid? I don't know anything about them. I asked the pharmacist if I should use up the Levo's I have left and she said no to throw them out.


----------

